# Gas pressure Washer



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Does anyone know what kind of store I might be able to buy a pressure washer from, other than the big box stores? I'm looking for a bit better quality than what is usually found at your Home Depot, Lowes or Canadian Tire.
I'd like something with a Briggs and Stratton or Honda motor, a Cat Triplex pump, better quality hose, etc. 
In the big box stores before you get to decent quality you have to be buying something that is 4200 + PSI 3.5 GPM, etc. I am looking for something that is 2,500 to 3,000 PSI 2.5 t0 2.8 GPM. But I want something where the pump is not going to give out long before the engine. Or atleast a model where the pump can easily be rebuilt or replaced if necessary. 
Checking out Home depot it seems they sell alot of Pressure washers with good engines (Honda) but the pumps are questionable. Reports of not even getting a season out of them.
I was looking at the Ryobi 3100 PSI that Home Depot has at $449. The reviews seem favorable but the quality to me seems a bit lacking. I'd probably spend up to $800 and would compromise on the triplex pump with an axial cam as long as it was a brand name such as CAT or AR. The Ryobi has an axial cam but I can't find info on the brand which means its probably a no name. 
Home Depot also has a Dewalt 3,000 psi ($598) with a triplex but it seems to be a no name as well. And the reviews on that one seem to be very bad.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

TSC may help


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Budda said:


> TSC may help


Had a look at their site. They seem to be just another big box store not really different from Home Depot or Lowes. They only had a few to choose from with comparable features to the other stores but for some reason seemed more expensive.


----------



## Guest (May 30, 2013)

Sounds like you're looking for something with industrial quality.
If you don't need one for continuous use, maybe rent one?


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

laristotle said:


> Sounds like you're looking for something with industrial quality.
> If you don't need one for continuous use, maybe rent one?



I'd rather own than rent so its there when I want it. I'd use it for cleaning deck/patio, house siding and car washing. Just looking for something that won't crap out on me in 2 seasons. Not really looking for industrial quality but somewhere in between industrial and home use. Prosumer I guess they are called. I would think for $800 I could get something. In print the quality of the dewalts are good but the reviews all say the opposite.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

You need to visit one of those "we sell everything gas powered from generators and weed wackers to zero turn lawnmowers and small tractors". Places like that cater to the seasonal lawn care companies and everyday homeowners, it might be more but it might also be what you're after. 

How about a Hotsy? They come to mind as being longterm and reliable but I can't remember ever seeing a gas powered one, mind you I'm sure they have that market covered somewhere.

Also, I know Sears is a big box place but a few years ago my father-in-law gave me his near new Briggs and Stratton powered pressure washer and it's been great around the house, I happily accepted and moved on from my Costco electric one. I should also say I really didn't care for the B&S motor as I grew up mowing the lawn with many terrible lawnmowers my father tried to patch together, all Briggs and Stratton power.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

vadsy said:


> You need to visit one of those "we sell everything gas powered from generators and weed wackers to zero turn lawnmowers and small tractors". Places like that cater to the seasonal lawn care companies and everyday homeowners, it might be more but it might also be what you're after.
> 
> How about a Hotsy? They come to mind as being longterm and reliable but I can't remember ever seeing a gas powered one, mind you I'm sure they have that market covered somewhere.
> 
> Also, I know Sears is a big box place but a few years ago my father-in-law gave me his near new Briggs and Stratton powered pressure washer and it's been great around the house, I happily accepted and moved on from my Costco electric one. I should also say I really didn't care for the B&S motor as I grew up mowing the lawn with many terrible lawnmowers my father tried to patch together, all Briggs and Stratton power.


Yes I've been reading from other experts that the Briggs and Stratton is not a great motor for pressure washers and lawnmowers. It seems the King is Honda with the horizontal shaft, like the GX200 and the GC190. Theres a couple of Proforce at home depot with these engines. The GX200 will have a triplex pump (best) and the GC 190 has the axial cam (mid range) Its whether I would want to spend a couple hundred more for the triplex pump. I think both pumps are AR which is not bad but it would be better if they were either CAT or Comet.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Try this link. http://canada.pressurewashersonline.ca/Gas-Pressure-Washers-C269084.aspx?sid=27291

I have had a BE for about 7 years and use it commercially on and off. It's the 2300 psi unit with the Briggs & Stratton motor. http://www.bepressure.com/index.php?page=support


----------



## WannabeGood (Oct 24, 2007)

Check out Princess Auto. Just had a quick look and they had a variety to choose from. Something there might fit your bill.
Regards,


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

WannabeGood said:


> Check out Princess Auto. Just had a quick look and they had a variety to choose from. Something there might fit your bill.
> Regards,



Where is Princess Auto?


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

guitarman2 said:


> Where is Princess Auto?


Google can always help you with queries like this. Just type in Princess Auto and voila, you get this. http://www.princessauto.com/pal/locator/storeLocator.jsp?gclid=CNSnj4nLvrcCFeNaMgod5h4ApQ


----------



## Swervin55 (Oct 30, 2009)

I was in your shoes a few years back. The one's that the big box stores generally sell don't have rebuildable pumps, they don't soap under pressure and are pretty much junk. I ended up buying a Honda/Magikist (sp?) combo that was mounted on it's own soap tank on wheels so very portable. I bought it from a company here in Edmonton called Pressure Equipment Sales and I beleive it was made up by Magikist. Like Vadsy commented above, they are a small industrial outfit that cater to the professional. You do get what you pay for and mine was $1500 at the time (~7 years ago) but it still works like a charm. By the way, the pump is "car wash" quality.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Swervin55 said:


> I was in your shoes a few years back. The one's that the big box stores generally sell don't have rebuildable pumps, they don't soap under pressure and are pretty much junk. I ended up buying a Honda/Magikist (sp?) combo that was mounted on it's own soap tank on wheels so very portable. I bought it from a company here in Edmonton called Pressure Equipment Sales and I beleive it was made up by Magikist. Like Vadsy commented above, they are a small industrial outfit that cater to the professional. You do get what you pay for and mine was $1500 at the time (~7 years ago) but it still works like a charm. By the way, the pump is "car wash" quality.


Yeah I was talking to a sales guy over at Hotsy in Cambridge and it looks like to get what I want is about $1,500. But it will be great quality.


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

How about checking out the local rental center's. They use equipment that lasts and once you find the one you want. It's just a matter of finding where to buy it. A Google search could help locate dealers.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

Also check Costco. Your local NAPA auto parts store has pressure washers with Honda engines too.

NAPA #BES P2560RN $359.00

View attachment 3244


----------



## TA462 (Oct 30, 2012)

My old gas powered died about 8 years ago. I needed one to clean the outside of the house quick as we decided to sell it and move. I ended up buying a cheap Canadian Tire Job Mate electric pressure washer thinking that it will only last a few years but I still have it. It gets used almost every weekend either by myself to clean off the ATV's, wash the deck etc or by one of the neighbours. The best 150 bucks I've ever spent. Now after typing this you just know its going to blow up on me now.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

TA462 said:


> My old gas powered died about 8 years ago. I needed one to clean the outside of the house quick as we decided to sell it and move. I ended up buying a cheap Canadian Tire Job Mate electric pressure washer thinking that it will only last a few years but I still have it. It gets used almost every weekend either by myself to clean off the ATV's, wash the deck etc or by one of the neighbours. The best 150 bucks I've ever spent. Now after typing this you just know its going to blow up on me now.


I agree, I've gotten tons of use out of a $100 cheapie pressure washer. And if I'm not careful, I can still dent/gouge the wood deck with it. I'd be scared to death to use a high powered one like the OP s to wash my car.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Well I finally chose a pressure washer after reading countless reviews, etc. Couldn't decide whether I was going to go all out for quality or just stick to the big box stores. I decided on a BE from home depot for $500. Seems like fairly decent quality, has a GC160 Honda engine. And this is a Canadian company so even the engine isn't actually made here and most likely the pump neither I'm still supporting a Canadian company.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

guitarman2 said:


> Well I finally chose a pressure washer after reading countless reviews, etc. Couldn't decide whether I was going to go all out for quality or just stick to the big box stores. I decided on a BE from home depot for $500. Seems like fairly decent quality, has a GC160 Honda engine. And this is a Canadian company so even the engine isn't actually made here and most likely the pump neither I'm still supporting a Canadian company.


One good thing about BE is they have repair depots all over the place. I'm not sure if there is one in Brantford but there's one just up the road in Cambridge. 

I left my wand in the garage one year and there was a bit of water left in it. The brass fitting on the handle split so I went to the Cambridge location to get a fitting and the guy took my old wand from me and handed me a new one and said, "see ya". I call that great service.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Steadfastly said:


> One good thing about BE is they have repair depots all over the place. I'm not sure if there is one in Brantford but there's one just up the road in Cambridge.
> 
> I left my wand in the garage one year and there was a bit of water left in it. The brass fitting on the handle split so I went to the Cambridge location to get a fitting and the guy took my old wand from me and handed me a new one and said, "see ya". I call that great service.


Thanks for the info steadfastly. Great to hear that they have good service. I did see that the nearest repair depot was in Cambridge which is only 15 - 20 minutes from me. I used it today to clean my deck and it did a great job and ran beautifully. I know the pumps on these are the weak points. So if anything happens I can just replace it with a better one. I'm thinking of getting Home depots extended 2 year on it. Its only $60. I usually don't go for these extended warranties but $60 doesn't seem that much.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

guitarman2 said:


> Thanks for the info steadfastly. Great to hear that they have good service. I did see that the nearest repair depot was in Cambridge which is only 15 - 20 minutes from me. I used it today to clean my deck and it did a great job and ran beautifully. I know the pumps on these are the weak points. So if anything happens I can just replace it with a better one. I'm thinking of getting Home depots extended 2 year on it. Its only $60. I usually don't go for these extended warranties but $60 doesn't seem that much.


You probably know this but before you put it away for any length of time and especially before winter, run it dry so the gas in the carb doesn't "varnish" up the needles and seats in the carburetor. The gas nowadays has that tendency with all carbureted engines. This will save you from have to replace these parts in the spring.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Guitar101 said:


> How about checking out the local rental center's. They use equipment that lasts and once you find the one you want. It's just a matter of finding where to buy it. A Google search could help locate dealers.


This is what I'd do. You buy and they can service if you need it. I get all my stuff from these places now.


----------

